# bit gum cleaner



## ktaustins (Jan 6, 2010)

Just thought I would share that arm and hammer super washing soda found at your local super market in the laundry detergent is great for removing gum from router bits, sawblades etc...
I just put about half a cup in a gallon of warm water and let the items soak for 20 minutes or so and use a brush to remove the residue, you dont have to scrub it, just brush it away.

hope this helps 
Kevin


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

ktaustins said:


> Just thought I would share that arm and hammer super washing soda found at your local super market in the laundry detergent is great for removing gum from router bits, sawblades etc...
> I just put about half a cup in a gallon of warm water and let the items soak for 20 minutes or so and use a brush to remove the residue, you dont have to scrub it, just brush it away.
> 
> hope this helps
> Kevin


Neat trick. That's why there's a forum.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Shep.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Shep and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us. Thanks for the tip, I will be giving it a try real soon.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

thanks for the tip, Shep.
Gene


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I have used a lot of things over the years but I have really been happy with the results I have been getting with a product called Calgon. I think it is made by the same people that make Simple Green. It is their industrial strength version, sold to HVAC companies for cleaning coils. I soak my blades, bits, and hands!!!!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm surprised that works. The one I know is acidic for removing calcium deposits, hence the name. The citrus based cleaning products work for me.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Peter... Orange ya glad you learnt 'bout dem?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Sure do, Jim !


----------



## harrywc (Mar 20, 2010)

thanx for tip.This was one of about 128 questions i have been reviewing this site for. Please dont tell me there is an easier way to search, i'm finding more than half the fun (and knowledge gained ) is in the journey.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

harrywc said:


> thanx for tip.This was one of about 128 questions i have been reviewing this site for. Please dont tell me there is an easier way to search, i'm finding more than half the fun (and knowledge gained ) is in the journey.


We're looking forward to the other 127. As you can see, questions asked and solutions offered and everyone learns something new. The best part is you get opinions, experience and ideas from a variety of different perspectives that you'll never find in a book or on TV.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

allthunbs said:


> We're looking forward to the other 127. As you can see, questions asked and solutions offered and everyone learns something new. The best part is you get opinions, experience and ideas from a variety of different perspectives that you'll never find in a book or on TV.


What did we do before the internet?

And I agree that the journey is just as important as the destination.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

In my case, I belonged to physical clubs, that I'd go to each week. One of the things that eased emigrating to a new country has been the internet, where, even though no-one locally shares the same interests, I can still have the same interactions with other people with the same hobbies.

Cheers

Peter


----------

